# S: Innis sn=10mm M12 öffner (Eilt bitte)



## maxi (13 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

Balluff hat gerade Lieferprobleme.
Ich suche dringend Innis.
M12, mit Gewinde 60-100mm lang.
Schaltabstand 10mm
Öffner (DC PNP)

Weiss jemand einen anderen guten Hersteller?

(IFM, Wenglor, Sick habe ich schon nachgesehen)

Schon mal danke


----------



## Blockmove (13 Januar 2011)

Schau mal bei Contrinex.
Die haben auch ein breites Angebot

Gruß
Dieter


----------



## vierlagig (13 Januar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> M12, mit Gewinde 60-100cm lang.



wozu brauch man son langes ding? da schraubste dich doch blöde...


----------



## Oberchefe (13 Januar 2011)

http://www.pepperl-fuchs.de


----------



## IngoWom (14 Januar 2011)

Hallo,

schau mal hier:   http://www.eickmann-elektronik.de/


----------



## rostiger Nagel (14 Januar 2011)

guter Lieferant ist auch Sensorpart, die waren für Siemens mal Haus und
Hof Lieferant, bis Siemens den Vetrieb von Sensoren eingestellt haben.

http://www.sensopart.de/?gclid=CP-k5oCeuaYCFdGVzAod9gE0GA


----------



## Zefix (14 Januar 2011)

Vielleicht noch bei Baumer ?:
http://sensor.baumer.com/sensor/pro...y=CH&header=Schweiz+/+Baumer+Electric+AG&ptk=


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wozu brauch man son langes ding? da schraubste dich doch blöde...


 

Die Innis haben durchgeehnd ein M12 Gewinde.
Oftmals fertigen die Mechaniker nur M12 Geweindebohungen in dicken Materialen an; Oder der Inni muss einiges über den Halter hinaus sehen.

Die M8 / M12 Innis mit durchgehenden Gewinde sind halt eigentlich Standart.

Hoffe ist dir hilfreich,

Grüße


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2011)

Danke euch,

sind ja einige Hersteller bei dir ich vorher noch nicht kannte.

Grüße


----------



## vierlagig (14 Januar 2011)

maxi schrieb:


> Die M8 / M12 Innis mit durchgehenden Gewinde sind halt eigentlich Standart.



standard? zwischen nem halben und nem meter? siehst du dich noch?

hoffe is hilfreich!


----------



## himbeergeist (14 Januar 2011)

hier habe ich öfters gekauft
http://www.ipf-electronic.de/deutsch/

aber 1m INI klingt wirklich komisch.

Frank

PS Ich kenne nur 1m Bier oder 1m Bratwurst *ROFL*


----------



## maxi (14 Januar 2011)

vierlagig schrieb:


> standard? zwischen nem halben und nem meter? siehst du dich noch?
> 
> hoffe is hilfreich!


 
Ah habs gesehen, mm war gemeint


----------



## Tommi (14 Januar 2011)

ich glaube http://www.pulsotronic.de/
war noch nicht dabei...:wink:

Gruß
Tommi


----------

